# Mice damage, poison advice



## Haymaker101 (Sep 1, 2014)

Good morning, we have already found string chewed bales and a baby family of mice in our barn for the 2016 first cut hay here in Massachusetts. I am searching for advice for what people use to either repeal the mice/or to poison them?
Please let me know what you guys do and where the products are best bought. Thanks everyone and good luck with your first cut


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Search "pests" in the box top right.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Peppermint oil or Balsam Fir Needle Oil will repel rodents.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Just One Bite brand poison placed in bait stations worked for me. Worked fast too, within a week no more mice.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

americanus barncatus, don't let the wife feed em either.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I like the one bite it works good and fast and it has something in it so you don't have the oder of dead nice.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

A friend of mine swears by cheap softer dryer sheets, throws one on about every 10-12 bales in mow. He uses them in hay and straw, puts them in his tractor cabs in the winter also.

I have asked him "why are the mice afraid of the sheets, do he mice hate doing laundry" (with no answer just a look of don't knock it until you try it).

I prefer letting nature take it's course (barn cat either catches mice or starves).

Larry


----------

